# Buckthorn Savanna/Kikos



## crawly (Apr 15, 2014)

I've seen this ranch come up in some of my searches and they're semi-close to me compared to other savanna breeders. I'm just curious if anybody has dealt with them or has any of their goats and could give me some feedback. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ChristineBaize (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Crawly, 
I have not dealt with Brian, but I know that his herd sires are (were) from Chris Luton at Boulder Hills Farms in Stendal, IN. Chris grows some of the best bucks I have ever seen. Big and meaty and raised mostly on forage.

If Brian is still a Co op breeder for Chris, I am given to understand that Chris comes in and grades the bucklings. If they dont meet the grade, they are not sold as breeding stock. I do not know about the doelings, however. 

Dont quote me on any of this, please. This is just what I have understood from my limited interactions with other Savanna breeders.

I know that Tomey and Sons Farms in Washington IN had gotten a buck from Brian a couple of years ago. Dont know if they still have him, but perhaps you could give them a call and pick their brain a bit.


----------



## crawly (Apr 15, 2014)

@ChristineBaize you're close to Evansville? Did I see some of yours on Craigslist in my extended search?


----------



## Survey0r (Nov 25, 2014)

I totally agree with Christine. BHF (Chris Luton) has the best Savannas along with the breeders that purchased Dale Coody's herd and moved them to Idaho (I believe). The Luton herd are direct descendants of Coodys and Chris is an excellent farmer and better person. I have only been able to get one of his bucks bot plan on getting more but am 1000 miles from him.


----------



## ChristineBaize (Feb 5, 2015)

I am about 30 miles north of Evansville. I do not advertise on Craigslist though. I have posted my crosses for sale on Facebook groups, Savanna goat breeders and Savannas 4-sale as well as Goats for sale in Indiana.


----------



## crawly (Apr 15, 2014)

ChristineBaize said:


> I am about 30 miles north of Evansville. I do not advertise on Craigslist though. I have posted my crosses for sale on Facebook groups, Savanna goat breeders and Savannas 4-sale as well as Goats for sale in Indiana.


Apparently there weren't any in Evansville. I must've misremembered. I'm looking for a good commercial grade, savanna/Kiko, goat master type doe as soon as I sell my traditional Boer doe asap.


----------



## ChristineBaize (Feb 5, 2015)

You might contact Melissa Minton, Windy Meadow Farms in Lynnville, IN.


----------



## crawly (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have been thinking about trying a savanna doe in my herd and seeing how I like her. And how well her kids sell if they are all white. They are just way to expensive for me.


----------



## Survey0r (Nov 25, 2014)

Chris Luton has an advertisement in April Goat Rancher announcing that Greg Brooks, Brookside Ac. Greenfield Ind has joined his Team.
Not sure where you are or where Greenfield is.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am just north of Fort Wayne so it's like a 2 hour drive it's down by indy.


----------



## Survey0r (Nov 25, 2014)

Honestly that's not far at all for the Quality Savannas Chris has. They will not be cheap tho.
Good Luck.


----------

